# 'Goon 5-28-07 (My first ML redfish)



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

Ive been fishing the ML for about six months, and the fish gods nevers smiled down on me until today. Fatalbert(Wes) and I left Beacon 42 around 6:15 and headed towards the flat acsoss the ramp. I polled for a bit as wes through the fly rod( I suck at polling too). With no action on the fly, Wes broke out his spinning reel for a little bit and finally hooked up. Then Wes hopped on the platform and I was on deck. Wes polled around the flat for a bit, we watch a couple of older folks hook up 3 or 4 times on livies. As they hooked up they pushed the school towards us, I put a Slurp Shrimp in front of on of them, and hooked up to my first ML redfish and my first redfish in a 3 or 4 years. Got him to the boat, took some pictures of the lovely couple(only one of us was smiling) and threw him back. 








Turned the motor back on, made another long loop around the school and we were right back on em. Wes polled up on a large school again, and as they were hauling azz away from us, I casted in front and hooked up again.
















Two reds to the boat for me and one for Wes, 3 to the boat by 9. After fishing for a little bit with no luck, we did the JB's shuffle and were there my 1ish. Ate good food and headed home! Thanks go to Wes for putting me on the fish, and taking me fishing!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Nicely done. One heck of a micro you were on.


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Congrats on your 1st ML red. 

I was out there yesterday solo for a couple hours working the same flat and found a couple schools of lower slot fish. Was rough trying to pole and fish by myself, but I managed to get 2 reds.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2007)

You had quite the weekend.  Pays to be boatless doesn't it ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D Nice pre 05 microskiff


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

wtg Rob, glad to see you hook up.


----------



## sea-n-spots (Dec 19, 2006)

Congrats Rob, yer on a roll. You had one heck of a weekend. Come on back over anytime.....Sea-Ya !


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

Good job rc!

HB Whipray > microskiff


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Good day! I knew there had to be some hungry fish some where.


----------

